# Ceviche



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

3 pounds White Firm fish - Trigger,Cobia, Wahoo, Mako, etc.. I've used Snapper (black is better then Red) FRESH _*never*_ frozen
1 cup lime juice 
1 cup lemon juice (for lime and lemon - I buy best quality bottled) like Reallime (read the back no sugar added or preservatives)
1 cup peeled, seeded and finely chopped cucumber 
1 seeded and finely chopped large tomato 
1 seeded and finely chopped yellow bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 finely chopped large sweet onion 
3 smoked dried chilli peppers ( I do my own)
1 tsp Kosher salt, for seasoning 

Chop fish into 1/2"x1/2" (or smaller) cubes, add to 1 Gallon strong ziploc bag, pour in lime and lemon juice, agitate then refrigerate. Work on the veggies and peppers - add peppers after first hour. Agitate bag and fish once per hour for 3 hours (done after one hour if in a hurry... or late) pour off about half of juice, more if you want but leave enough to fully coat veggies, then add veggies. Agitate and sit for one hour - if you can. Spoon out about what you can eat into a bowl and have at it - will keep for about 2 days def better day 1. makes about 4-5#'s Ceviche.

----------------------------

Good? - M'God it's fabulous. :yes:
Stressless


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. Going to give it a try.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice & thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adles (Jul 24, 2013)

Really nice and informative articles. I have read your post and found it very help-full for all of us, I would like to say thanks to you for this great sharing. I will definitely try for it, Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Recipe looks great, will have to try it soon! Some folks swear by a glass bowl to avoid any leaching of chemicals from plastic with all that acidity... Just a thought.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Right on, I'll add a few more ingredients here, I cheat and use pico de giao in lieu of chopping mater, also add jar of capers stead of salt, mango, avocado, and 1/2 tube of garlic..

Get ready to chow down with some scoop chips.









Jimmy


----------

